# Тематические форумы > Студенческая жизнь >  Где учиться на программиста?

## Sub

...

----------


## Inky

*Sub*, скажу тебе, как программист, что на программиста тебя не научат нигде. Ни на фавте, ни в ШАГе, ни где либо еще. Специфика данной профессии в том, что человек может научиться ей только сам. Дома - учебники+комп+непрерывная практика. Так что выбирай любую техническую специальность (высшее образование в нашей стране - всего лишь выработка системного мышления и навыков поиска и обработки информации), если нет компа - обязательно приобретай и - за дело.

З.Ы. при поступлении в ВУЗы, оценки в аттестате не имеют практически никакого значения. Отбор - по вступительным экзаменам.

----------


## maxx™

Програмистами не становятся - програмистами рождаются. ;-) Научить тебя могут синтаксису языка програмирования, при помощи каких средств писать программу и как ее отлаживать.  Но самое сложное это не учить язык програмирования, тем более что всего все равно не запомнишь и есть куча документации. Ты должен уметь составить алгоритм решения поставленной перед тобой задачи.

----------


## Tigra

ой, граждане программисты щас расскажут, ага  :smileflag: 
На самом деле это касается ЛЮБОЙ профессии - если у тебя нет способностей и.. скажем так.. призвания и желания учиться, то на хорошего специалиста тебя не выучат. Но почему-то именно программисты больше всего любят об этом рассказывать)))

*Sub*, лично мой совет - политех, ФАВТ.. который теперь ИКС. Много плохого слышала, много и сама могу рассказать, но на данный момент из всех многочисленных институтов, выпускающих "компьютерщиков" (ненавижу это слово ))) - он, на мой взгляд, единственный настоящий.
На оценки в аттестате, как уже сказал Инки, никто не посмотрит - сдашь экзамены - пройдешь по конкурсу - поступишь.. вот и все дела))

----------


## Николай

Ерунда, Мечникова, ф-т информ. технологий или можно прикл. матем. - наш выбор

----------


## Inky

*Николай*, действительно, лучше уж туда, чем на ФАВТ.

----------


## Tigra

Там тоже вовсе не обязательно научат 
Но, в принципе, тоже хороший вариант.. забыла про него, если честно.
Хотя сравнивать сложно - очень разные учебные заведения.. и специальности

----------


## Николай

> Там тоже вовсе не обязательно научат 
> Но, в принципе, тоже хороший вариант.. забыла про него, если честно.
> Хотя сравнивать сложно - очень разные учебные заведения.. и специальности


 Там учат, если хочешь учиться, закончить учёбу можно своим умом. Для тех, кому накопленный опыт уже позволяет работать во время учёбы - варианты тоже есть  :wink:

----------


## ytrnj

> Всем доброго времени дня. Вот настало время выбирать ВУЗ. Хочу учиться на прогаммиста и послушать ваши предложения. Также есть несколько вопросов. Вот вдоволь наслышан о ФАВТЕ. Стоит ли туда поступать? И еще смогу ли я поступить на бюджет имея в аттестате отличные оценки по физике, алгебре, геометрии, но по остальным предметам, в частности по украинскому языку далеко не отличные? Думаю родительский бюджет контракт потянет, но с трудностями. 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


 
Если поступишь на ФАВТ, должен иметь огромное желание учиться, иначе нет смысла. знания сами в голову не запрыгнут. я закончила ФАВТ. ни минуты не жалею что там проучилась. преподаватели почти нормальные, были даже исклюсительно замечательные. доносимые до нас знания+личные усилия и старания приносят свои результаты. главное уясни для себя этого ли ты хочешь... а то приходят ребята, стихи писать умеют, рисуют замечательно, поют... а сидя на парах думают что идиоты, так как абсолютно ничего не понимают... а на самом деле они талантливы в чем-то другом, но не имеют возможости это раскрыть. так что взвесь все еще раз. и удачи  :smileflag:

----------


## Inky

> преподаватели почти нормальные, были даже исклюсительно замечательные.


 Пожалуйста, поименно.....

----------


## Sub

Благодарю всех.

----------


## Sub

А сколько надо платить за контрактную форму обучения?

----------


## !Катька!

> А сколько надо платить за контрактную форму обучения?


 В ноябре спрашивала, сказали 5,500!

----------


## Sub

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какого-то предоподователя в политехе, с которым можно было бы дополнительно позаниматься математикой. И чтобы от него хоть как-то зависело постоплю я на бюджет или нет. Спасибо.

----------


## Broken Sword

*Sub*, Клих  :kos: , Коновалова  :fefochka:

----------


## Aleksandr8304

Ну да особенно Клих!! :benzopil: Если ты хочешь остаток дней провести в дурдоме - тебе прямо к нему!!!! :twisted:

----------


## !Vlad

> Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, какого-то предоподователя в политехе, с которым можно было бы дополнительно позаниматься математикой. И чтобы от него хоть как-то зависело постоплю я на бюджет или нет. Спасибо.


 Высказывалось мнение, что программированию никто не научит, есть также мнение что математике - тоже 

В общем все в твоих руках ...

----------


## Nonamers

Здравтсвуйте!
Скоро собераюсь получать высшее и возникает вопрос на кого же пойти учиться? В Школе занимался программированием, занял 2 раза первое место в городе. Советуют пойти учиться на программиста (кибернетика). на сколько это перспективно? И на сколько это нужная проффесия? Поделитесь своими размышлениями, пожалуйста.

----------


## THRESHE

> Здравтсвуйте!
> Скоро собераюсь получать высшее и возникает вопрос на кого же пойти учиться? В Школе занимался программированием, занял 2 раза первое место в городе. Советуют пойти учиться на программиста (кибернетика). на сколько это перспективно? И на сколько это нужная проффесия? Поделитесь своими размышлениями, пожалуйста.


 Почитай тему ІТ компании Одессы может поможет
А насчёт высшего то на программиста лучше всего идти на ФАВТ или мехмат. На ФАВТе учат хорошо если сам учишся, а на мехмате будут постоянно по голове бить чтоб учился  :smileflag:

----------


## JackTheHack

Иди на ПРИМАТА если ты хочешь день и ночь думать о том что скоро сессия... Поступить не сложно - в прошлый раз конкурс был 1,5 на место,но зато учится - жуть...

----------


## Fallout

> Это просто гипотеза.
> Факты - есть факты.
> У нас без ВО устроится трудно. На западе - практически не возможно.
> Система там массово-тупая.
> Компании посылают свои запросы в рекрутинговые агентства.
> Так как в запросах указано образование, а без образования требований нет.
> Т.е. мимо рекрутированного агенства просто не проскочишь.
> И если фирма запросила магистра - будь добр быть магистром
> 
> ...


 А где я говорил что ВО абсолютно не нужно, точнее документ о его получении? Вот к примеру в одной теме совсем недавно говорил что как раз таки надо https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=102136&p=44337516#post44337516

ВО очень желательно, тем более профильное, по некоторым причинам, но от наших ВУЗов многого ожидать не приходится, лучше на них сейчас и не рассчитывать вплане того что они кучу знаний дадут, научат учиться и прочее. И все это я к тому что надо много работать самостоятельно, а не просто выполнять программу ВУЗа (или чуть больше) и считаем что достаточно.

Можно и в шутеры поиграть, а можно и поучится, последнее ведь не всегда скучно.

----------


## Lux_teacher

> А где я говорил что ВО абсолютно не нужно, точнее документ о его получении? Вот к примеру в одной теме совсем недавно говорил что как раз таки надо https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=102136&p=44337516#post44337516
> 
> ВО очень желательно, тем более профильное, по некоторым причинам, но от наших ВУЗов многого ожидать не приходится, лучше на них сейчас и не рассчитывать вплане того что они кучу знаний дадут, научат учиться и прочее. И все это я к тому что надо много работать самостоятельно, а не просто выполнять программу ВУЗа (или чуть больше) и считаем что достаточно.
> 
> Можно и в шутеры поиграть, а можно и поучится, последнее ведь не всегда скучно.


 На том и порешили...  :smileflag:

----------


## andreyka

Западное ВО реальное. Там учебников старше двух лет просто нет, а зарплата преподавателя выше, чем у программиста.
А теперь посмотрите сколько получают у нас те, кто учат программировать, по сравнению с программистами? Значительно меньше.
Почему? Потому что не умеют программировать.

Так что у нас профессиональный уровень программиста абсолютно не связан с ВО.

----------


## Fallout

> Западное ВО реальное. Там учебников старше двух лет просто нет, а зарплата преподавателя выше, чем у программиста.
> А теперь посмотрите сколько получают у нас те, кто учат программировать, по сравнению с программистами? Значительно меньше.
> Почему? Потому что не умеют программировать.
> 
> Так что у нас профессиональный уровень программиста абсолютно не связан с ВО.


 Справедливости ради стоит заметить что сейчас ИТ считается очень привлекательной отраслью и народ, хоть и нехотя, готов отдавать немалые суммы. И на обучении можно заработать весьма неплохо, соизмеримо с программированием

----------


## Lux_teacher

> Западное ВО реальное. Там учебников старше двух лет просто нет, а зарплата преподавателя выше, чем у программиста.
> А теперь посмотрите сколько получают у нас те, кто учат программировать, по сравнению с программистами? Значительно меньше.
> Почему? Потому что не умеют программировать.
> 
> Так что у нас профессиональный уровень программиста абсолютно не связан с ВО.


 Ага. Только как это проверить? Где взять статистику, по моим грубым оценкам более 90% программеров с ВО.

А по сему, чем гонять воздух, предлагаю следующую максиму:
1) Можешь учиться на западе в ВУЗе - учись
2) Не можешь там - учись здесь
3) Не хватает ВУЗа - иди на курсы
вообще ничего не можешь, но хочешь - работай, копи деньги, иди на курсы...

А совсем сам - так это редчайший случай и не понятно, с какого бадуна.
Если есть голова - можно поступить на бюджет, да ещё и работать.

У меня были студенты, для которых штука зелени - не заработок.
Но при этом оканчивали и получали дипломы.

----------


## Fallout

> А совсем сам - так это редчайший случай и не понятно, с какого бадуна.
> Если есть голова - можно поступить на бюджет, да ещё и работать.


 Не такое это уж и редкое явление учиться самостоятельно, некоторые начинают еще со школы, да и сейчас это куда легче чем 10-15 лет назад или ранее, доступно то интернета, больше книг, больше книг на родном языке, видеокурсы, форумы и много много всего остального.

Я вот знаю свежие случаи когда люди переучивались на программистов самостоятельно уже не будучи юношами и успев относительно успешно поработать в других отраслях.

----------


## Lux_teacher

> Не такое это уж и редкое явление учиться самостоятельно, некоторые начинают еще со школы, да и сейчас это куда легче чем 10-15 лет назад или ранее, доступно то интернета, больше книг, больше книг на родном языке, видеокурсы, форумы и много много всего остального.
> 
> Я вот знаю свежие случаи когда люди переучивались на программистов самостоятельно уже не будучи юношами и успев относительно успешно поработать в других отраслях.


 Ну, взрослому человеку это как-то проще.
Он уже знает чего хочет и может себя собрать.
Я знавал парочку офицеров в отставке, которые занимались жилищной реформой в Украине.
Так они нашли гранды по этой теме, окончили заочно европейские ВУЗы и получили дипломы.
Думаю, после слиняли в Европу - этого я не отследил.

А самоучке без диплома - трудно.
Это резкое сужение рынка труда.
Дорога за бугор фактически заказана.
Да и тут не всякий работодатель будет разбираться, почему диплома нет.
Можно фрилансить - но там доходы низкие,
что бы реально подняться до зарплаты сотрудника топовой компании -
нужно иметь невесть какую удачу.

Давай определимся:
Я уже высказал своё отношение: ВУЗ необходим.
Его мало -  нужно учиться дополнительно и много, но он необходим.

К чему и для кого предназначены твои аргументы?
Вот перед тобой выпускник школы, который может поступить в ВУЗ.
Это ты ему говоришь: да ну его нафиг - учись сам?!

----------


## Fallout

> А самоучке без диплома - трудно.
> Это резкое сужение рынка труда.
> Дорога за бугор фактически заказана.
> Да и тут не всякий работодатель будет разбираться, почему диплома нет.
> Можно фрилансить - но там доходы низкие,
> что бы реально подняться до зарплаты сотрудника топовой компании -
> нужно иметь невесть какую удачу.
> 
> Давай определимся:
> ...


 Без диплома трудно, но не невозможно. По большему счету тот диплом никто скорее всего и не увидит
За бугор конечно свалить гораздо сложнее, но если сильно хочется то можно накопить деньжат и получить забугорное образование.


Фриланс фрилансу рознь, есть и такой фриланс что и доходы сотрудника топовой компании окажутся позади. 

ВУЗ по сути необходим больше из-за корочки.

Учится этому выпускнику прийдется что так что так :smileflag: 
Я смотрю ты любитель добавлять новые условия, и поворачивать разговор так как будто это эти условия уже были :smileflag: 
Выпускник скорее всего идет в ВУЗ, больше за корочкой, знания и навыки по большей части приобретает сам, если же человек уже имеет ВО, особенно если техническое, то особых проблем не возникнет если работаем в Украине. Если же прицел на забугор то тут уже надо изучать варианты и детали.

----------


## maxx™

> Можно фрилансить - но там доходы низкие,
> что бы реально подняться до зарплаты сотрудника топовой компании -
> нужно иметь невесть какую удачу.


 Ну и не все работают в топовых компаниях. Во фрилансе  заработок такой же, как и не во фрилансе. У кого-то больше, у кого-то меньше. Но не-программисты сотрудникики IT компаний этого не приветствуют, ведь если все уйдут во фриланс, то как они будут зарабатывать деньги. У фриланса хуже, что там обычно проекты не длинные и надо искать заказчиков постоянно.

----------


## Lux_teacher

> Ну и не все работают в топовых компаниях. Во фрилансе  заработок такой же, как и не во фрилансе. У кого-то больше, у кого-то меньше. Но не-программисты сотрудникики IT компаний этого не приветствуют, ведь если все уйдут во фриланс, то как они будут зарабатывать деньги. У фриланса хуже, что там обычно проекты не длинные и надо искать заказчиков постоянно.


 А я в курсе. Я много лет фрилансил, пока тёща не умерла и дочка не выросла.
А потом я остался дома один.
Энергетика падает, работать влом, и всё чаще мочишь монстров в шутере, вместо того что бы дебажить баги в дебагире.
В общем, пошел я в люди, работать, и ничуть не жалею.
К стати, зарабатывать стал намного больше.

----------


## cONST

Что-то никто не вспоминает о том, что ВУЗы помимо каких-никаких глубоко теоретических и немного практических знаний - это ещё и тусовка ? Одно дело, когда ты сидишь дома с кучей книг непонятно о чём и вектор обучения выбираешь исключительно на основании того, что прочёл в подобных ветках на форумах, а другое дело, когда ты 5 лет вращаешься в среде себе подобных, так или иначе всё время находишься или "в теме", или вокруг неё. А после выпуска, тусовка расползается по компаниям, и ты уже знаешь человека тут, человека там - эдакий social networking.
Второй нюанс - если учиться в профильном ВУЗе + учиться самому - через 5 лет - ты худо-бедно Junior, если учитья не в профильном ВУЗе - через 5 лет ты только начинаешь самостоятельно изучать программирование, в итоге - проигрыш по времени.

----------


## Lux_teacher

> Что-то никто не вспоминает о том, что ВУЗы помимо каких-никаких глубоко теоретических и немного практических знаний - это ещё и тусовка ? Одно дело, когда ты сидишь дома с кучей книг непонятно о чём и вектор обучения выбираешь исключительно на основании того, что прочёл в подобных ветках на форумах, а другое дело, когда ты 5 лет вращаешься в среде себе подобных, так или иначе всё время находишься или "в теме", или вокруг неё. А после выпуска, тусовка расползается по компаниям, и ты уже знаешь человека тут, человека там - эдакий social networking.
> Второй нюанс - если учиться в профильном ВУЗе + учиться самому - через 5 лет - ты худо-бедно Junior, если учитья не в профильном ВУЗе - через 5 лет ты только начинаешь самостоятельно изучать программирование, в итоге - проигрыш по времени.


 Тусовка безусловно важна.
В ВУЗе она есть, и всё-такие её не хватает.
Банда индивидуалистов - каждый отвечает за свои оценки сам,
хочет - ходит на занятия, хочет - не ходит.
Современное программирование, в основном, - командная игра.
И командных софт-скилов у выпускников не хватает.
Приходится нарабатывать на месте.

----------


## victor_im

> Что-то никто не вспоминает о том, что ВУЗы помимо каких-никаких глубоко теоретических и немного практических знаний - это ещё и тусовка ?расползается по компаниям, и ты уже знаешь человека тут, человека там - эдакий social networking.


 +++
правильная тусовка и social networking сильно облегчает поиски работы. мне несколько раз через линкедин работу предлагали, и это все бывшие коллеги или их знакомые рекрутеры.
а попадают в эту тусовку первично как правило через ВУЗ с инженерной или физ-мат. специализацией, еще один плюс к ВО

----------


## maxx™

> Энергетика падает, работать влом, и всё чаще мочишь монстров в шутере, вместо того что бы дебажить баги в дебагире.


 Если человек не хочет работать, то он не будет нормально и в офисе работать.

----------


## cONST

> В ВУЗе она есть, и всё-такие её не хватает.
> И командных софт-скилов у выпускников не хватает.


 Я говорил про тусовку исключительно как способ стимулирования развития hard-скиллов.
Софт-скиллы ВУЗ тоже прокачивает - "договориться", "промутиться", etc )
Командная работа - тут уж увы ... но всё же лучше, чем дома с книжкой на коленях.

----------


## Fallout

> Что-то никто не вспоминает о том, что ВУЗы помимо каких-никаких глубоко теоретических и немного практических знаний - это ещё и тусовка ? Одно дело, когда ты сидишь дома с кучей книг непонятно о чём и вектор обучения выбираешь исключительно на основании того, что прочёл в подобных ветках на форумах, а другое дело, когда ты 5 лет вращаешься в среде себе подобных, так или иначе всё время находишься или "в теме", или вокруг неё. А после выпуска, тусовка расползается по компаниям, и ты уже знаешь человека тут, человека там - эдакий social networking.
> Второй нюанс - если учиться в профильном ВУЗе + учиться самому - через 5 лет - ты худо-бедно Junior, если учитья не в профильном ВУЗе - через 5 лет ты только начинаешь самостоятельно изучать программирование, в итоге - проигрыш по времени.


 Насчет тусовки - согласен, но правда не стал бы придавать ей большую значимость, небольшой же процент студентов реально что делает и идет дальше. 
Относительно вектора, как по мне лучше таки интернет чем часто наш типичный ВУЗ, в сумме достаточно устаревший и далекий от реалий.

Между профильным и непрофильным учебным заведением стоит таки выбирать профильный при прочих равных, но если есть какието отдельные моменты и перекосы, типа бюджетов и прочих условий то тут уже надо думать. 

На текущем уровне к сожалению прийдется признать что джуниором не будет человек ни там, ни там, если не будет учиться самостоятельно.

----------


## maxx™

> Насчет тусовки - согласен, но правда не стал бы придавать ей большую значимость, небольшой же процент студентов реально что делает и идет дальше.


 Тусовки тоже разные бывают. Когда мы учились в общаге легко можно было найти паяльник, сейчас нету. Мы на время дипломного проектирования сидели и делали эмулятор телефонной карточки в развлекательных целях. А современная тусовка, судя по всему, только на организованное потребление пива способна.

----------


## andreyka

> А по сему, чем гонять воздух, предлагаю следующую максиму:
> 1) Можешь учиться на западе в ВУЗе - учись
> 2) Не можешь там - учись здесь


 А собственно какой смысл учиться здесь, если здесь учат неудачливые программисты, которые не умеют программировать?
И да - все успешные специалисты самоучки. Потому что иначе бы все были успешными специалистами, но это не так  :smileflag: 
Сейчас к дипломам отношение прохладное. Работодателя больше интересует, сможет ли выпускник начать читать чужой код, искать в нем проблемы, добавлять новый функционал.

----------


## Lux_teacher

> Если человек не хочет работать, то он не будет нормально и в офисе работать.


 Месяцами сидеть дома в полном одиночестве...
Это вообще не каждому дано.
Разница между одиночной работой и коллективной колоссальная.
И многие, не способные организовать себя на самостоятельную работу, нормально работают в коллективе.

----------


## Lux_teacher

> Я говорил про тусовку исключительно как способ стимулирования развития hard-скиллов.
> Софт-скиллы ВУЗ тоже прокачивает - "договориться", "промутиться", etc )
> Командная работа - тут уж увы ... но всё же лучше, чем дома с книжкой на коленях.


 Ага. Моё мнение такое же - куда как лучше чем самому вариться.

----------


## Мама Чолли

Спасибо большое за ответы. Но раз продлили ВП на 90 дней, то зарубежный ВУЗ для мальчиков 18+ невозможен. Остаются украинские. Может кто-то знает как в экологическом. В политех многие не советуют, а Мечникова слишком математикой грузят. Сыну после ОККТ на третий курс, желательно бюджет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, куда податься  и как сейчас с первичным трудоустройством. Из-за войны диплом пишет без прохождения практики.

----------


## cONST

> Спасибо большое за ответы. Но раз продлили ВП на 90 дней, то зарубежный ВУЗ для мальчиков 18+ невозможен. Остаются украинские. Может кто-то знает как в экологическом. В политех многие не советуют, а Мечникова слишком математикой грузят. Сыну после ОККТ на третий курс, желательно бюджет. Подскажите, пожалуйста, куда податься  и как сейчас с первичным трудоустройством. Из-за войны диплом пишет без прохождения практики.


 Це звісно жахливо, що майбутніх айтішників "грузять математикою"! 
Мабуть, варто розглянути гуманітарний ВНЗ? Щоб замість математики "грузили" літературою? 

Обираючи між ОНУ, ОНПУ і ОДЕКУ - краще вже обирати між першими двома. Можна ще на "холодільнік" і "академію зв'язку" подивитись (суто статистично - майже не бачив випускників "гідромєта" в роботі за 15+ років кар'єри). А перші два - хоча до них і є багато питань щодо програми навчання, але там все ж існує певна "школа".

----------


## Мама Чолли

Спасибо большое. Есть ещё водный. Лучше всего шаг наверное, но они кажется не берут на 3й курс после колледжа. Разве что параллельно Гилель курсы с ВУЗом чтоб знания получить? Или ВУЗ даёт знания. Помню в политехе со студентами общалась, первокурсники жаловались, что отбили желание стать программистами с 1го курса, а ребята с 4го курса сказали знаний толком не дают, только самим изучать надо. Многие программистами стали без ВУЗов - самоучки.

----------


## maxx™

> Спасибо большое. Есть ещё водный. Лучше всего шаг наверное, но они кажется не берут на 3й курс после колледжа. Разве что параллельно Гилель курсы с ВУЗом чтоб знания получить? Или ВУЗ даёт знания. Помню в политехе со студентами общалась, первокурсники жаловались, что отбили желание стать программистами с 1го курса, а ребята с 4го курса сказали знаний толком не дают, только самим изучать надо. Многие программистами стали без ВУЗов - самоучки.


 Скажу вам по секрету, що навіть якщо програміста навчать програмувати у ВНЗ, то працювати  нормально він не зможе, щоб нормально працювати він повинен вчитись сам. Вчитись треба постійно поки ти працюєш програмістом, тому щось казати що чомусь не навчили не дуже правильно. ВНЗ просто дасть базу, все інше - самостійно.

----------


## cONST

> Спасибо большое. Есть ещё водный. Лучше всего шаг наверное, но они кажется не берут на 3й курс после колледжа. Разве что параллельно Гилель курсы с ВУЗом чтоб знания получить? Или ВУЗ даёт знания. Помню в политехе со студентами общалась, первокурсники жаловались, что отбили желание стать программистами с 1го курса, а ребята с 4го курса сказали знаний толком не дают, только самим изучать надо. Многие программистами стали без ВУЗов - самоучки.


 Не треба очікувати що ВНЗ випускає готового спеціаліста. Напрямків в ІТ набагато більше ніж кафедр на тому же ІКСі. Але рецепт простий - вишівська база (з математикою, фізикою та іншою теорією) + самоосвіта(онлайн-курси) + англійська мова + курси (але в разі якісної самоосвіти це вже вторинно) + намагатися шукати роботу/практику/інтернатуру з 3-го курсу. Ну і так - бути готовим вчитися до самої пенсії. Адже галузь змінюється щомісяця, а участь в будь-якому проекті передбачає не лише вміння програмувати, але й розуміти бізнес замовника - а значить, окрім технічної частини завжди потрібно вивчати теми суміжні з проектом. І це може бути що завгодно - від гемблінгу до банківської справи або авіації.
Єдиний плюс такого життя (окрім пристойного доходу) - менше шансів пану Альцгеймєру )))

----------


## Ната30

> Скоро запускают какую то бесплатную программу, кто-то будет пробовать туда попасть и вообще что думаете о ней?


 Тоже интересует эта тема

----------


## Bird

https://dou.ua/lenta/news/it-generation-start-for-applicants/
Это?
8 серпня розпочався прийом заявок на програму для світчерів IT Generation, повідомляє Мінцифра. Міністерство також опублікувало повний перелік освітніх закладів, що беруть участь у проєкті.

----------


## GoodWool

> https://dou.ua/lenta/news/it-generation-start-for-applicants/
> Это?
> 8 серпня розпочався прийом заявок на програму для світчерів IT Generation, повідомляє Мінцифра. Міністерство також опублікувало повний перелік освітніх закладів, що беруть участь у проєкті.


 плодить свитчеров - плодить мусор

----------

